# Centurion Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Vapordude (12/3/16)

Granadilla Cheesecake

In todays review, I'll give you my best Honest review to date...*Thank you* Centurion Vapes for making such a grand flavor, _unfortunately_, not even something like this gets a full score.



_Admin: I couldn't find a redirection to any visible Centurion Vapes thread that is available on the forum. There is a single thread of Centurion Vape on the entire forum but it's very old and I don't want this under-rated juice to go unnoticed. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

Very well @Vapordude 
Thanks for sharing your review
Have amended the title to conform to the other threads in this subforum


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

PS - have added "granadilla cheesecake" to the top of your OP

Just so you know, we have a thread relating to each manufacturer, with all the reviews inside that thread. If we name individual juices on each thread, then it would mean having multiple threads. Hope thats clear.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

Definitely not Fallout Fanboy Juice .... LOL

Nice review

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude (12/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Definitely not Fallout Fanboy Juice .... LOL
> 
> Nice review



I used it ironically for another user on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Definitely not Fallout Fanboy Juice .... LOL
> 
> Nice review


Well then they are welcome to take my money. Lets go see whats on offer shall we....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Granadilla Cheesecake
> 
> In todays review, I'll give you my best Honest review to date...*Thank you* Centurion Vapes for making such a grand flavor, _unfortunately_, not even something like this gets a full score.
> 
> ...



What a card looool. Cant wait to watch the rest of your reviews now this was fun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude (12/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> What a card looool. Cant wait to watch the rest of your reviews now this was fun



Such kind words! Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (12/3/16)

What about that spaz at the end? Wtf

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

